# FZO - Family Zone Cyber Safety



## System (26 July 2016)

Family Zone is an Australian owned and operated technology company focused on the cyber safety market. Meeting a growing demand to keep kids and families safe online, Family Zone has developed a unique and innovative cloud-based parental control solution which combines Australian innovation with leading global technology. 

It is anticipated that FZO will list on the ASX during August 2016.

http://www.familyzone.com


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*Zone ahead of ‘freemium’ parental control product launch*

Kids online safety specialist Family Zone Cyber Safety (ASX: FZO) has reported a surge in subscribers to its wholesale business since launching a new parental control product trial with Telkomsel Indonesia earlier this year.

The company passed through 134,000 paying accounts following an increase in sign-ups, taking its total book value to 145,000 new wholesale accounts, with 65,000 attached as paying subscriptions.

Family Zone has been working closely with Telkomsel in the development and trialling of its Insights parental control product to test alternative services, onboarding, marketing and sales strategies.

Telkomsel is one of the world’s largest mobile operators, with over 194 million subscribers.

The telco provides services for more than 16 million children with smartphones and represents a “massive scale opportunity” for Family Zone products. More...


----------



## Ann (15 June 2019)

I thought I would add a chart for some of these unloved small caps who have had a bit of a mention in an article.

Clearly this is a blind freddy chart (everyone can see it is falling) but I thought the levels of the fall created an interesting pattern. To me I can see the support and resistant steps on any rise up should that happen.


----------



## greggles (9 July 2019)

Ann said:


> Clearly this is a blind freddy chart (everyone can see it is falling) but I thought the levels of the fall created an interesting pattern. To me I can see the support and resistant steps on any rise up should that happen.




Looks like you got it just after it began an uptrend Ann. Since early June FZO has doubled in price from 11c to 22c today, although it is currently trading at 21c having reached an intraday high of 22.5c.

This from their announcement today:


> June was another exceptional quarter for the Company as it achieved 173% QoQ growth in contracts signed with schools. This strong result comes despite June being seasonally the slowest quarter for education sales.
> 
> At the conclusion of the June quarter, the Company's footprint has grown to 839 schools, 482,000 licensed student users and in excess of 220 school clients promoting Family Zone to their parent community.
> 
> USA sales are accelerating with 175% growth in Family Zone’s USA school footprint in just 3 months. The Company now services 402 schools in USA with that market now clearly the biggest contributor to our growth.




Looks like they are making serious inroads into the US market. If it continues this company could be on the road to recovery.


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 July 2019)

Ann said:


> Kids online safety specialist Family Zone Cyber Safety (ASX: FZO) has reported a surge in subscribers to its wholesale business since launching a new parental control product trial with Telkomsel Indonesia earlier this year.
> 
> The company passed through 134,000 paying accounts following an increase in sign-ups, taking its total book value to 145,000 new wholesale accounts, with 65,000 attached as paying subscriptions.



Well spotted - it's going nicely so far. 

Disclosure: I'm holding a small amount at present.


----------



## Ann (15 July 2019)

I might follow this for a bit. It is an interesting stock with that golden ladder. I have found a new toy on IC indicator charts, it is Stan Weinstein's Relative Strength Indicator. It was his main go-to indicator along with volume. He liked to see it above 0 but did occasionally trade under if the stock was looking good.
He never bought a stock if it was under the 30week weighted moving average. So all is good there, it is well above the 30wwma. However I prefer not to buy into a stock when it is under the 200dema. I don't have the 200 anymore as I have gone to Fibonacci number sequence because I love it. So my 200 is now 233dema. I don't think there is anything magical about it, just a line in the sand as an indicator. This is still basically under 233dema so I wouldn't consider an entry until it has popped over the upcoming yellow line.



Smurf1976 said:


> Disclosure: I'm holding a small amount at present.




I think you might have a good one here Smurf, interesting to watch and good luck!


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 July 2019)

Ann said:


> I think you might have a good one here Smurf, interesting to watch and good luck!



It is certainly my hope that you are correct.....


----------



## Chief_Wigam (24 November 2019)

Anyone still holding this one?


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 November 2019)

Chief_Wigam said:


> Anyone still holding this one?




Not me I sold.


----------



## Chief_Wigam (9 February 2020)

Hi, I'm looking for any pointers on which analysts cover the stock and if there are reliable reviews available to read?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (13 March 2020)

Chief_Wigam said:


> Hi, I'm looking for any pointers on which analysts cover the stock and if there are reliable reviews available to read?



I think it might have some hope now that it looks like all schools will be closing soon


----------



## Chief_Wigam (11 July 2020)

Sales in the US are going extremely well. Clearly FZO is benefiting from the global lockdown. Signing new long term contracts at this time will set the company up for the future. Lots of volume and a sp increase recently with a 'please explain' from the ASX too. Re-rating underway.


----------



## Chief_Wigam (14 July 2020)

Is anyone following this stock? Another 10% gain today.


----------



## Chief_Wigam (18 July 2020)

Great product, cracked the biggest market - US, with a great leadership team


----------



## Chief_Wigam (18 July 2020)

Anyone seen this analysis: https://www.sadifanalytics.com/reports/find/FZO-21215#samples


----------



## fatgecko302 (31 December 2021)

I'm really surprised at the lack of attention this stock gets (the lack of posts on this forum is symptomatic of wider unawareness).

Here's some of my guesses at why this stock DOESN'T get more attention:
1. Aussies don't 'get'  the product.  In Australia, there are limited laws requiring monitoring of student's online activity.  In the US, schools are required by legislation to filter all student activity, right down to classroom level; in the UK, legislation requires filtering AND monitoring (i.e. to report bullying/radicalisation) at the device level.  The addressable market, required by legislation, is every school in the US and UK.  This is not a boutique opt-in kind of app company.
2. No profits yet; if you want a steady earnings this is not your company; it's a growth company. But the upside/TAM (see point 1) is enormous.
3. Bad reviews of the App on Google store - most of these reviews are left by students/kids who don't like being restricted; bad reviews show the product is working.  Seriously, read the reviews.

Here's why I think it's a  growth investment worth looking at:
1.  The US market; they only started there a 2-3 years ago, but now have ~10% of US school districts.  That is significantly outperforming industry growth.
2. Strategic acquisitions indicate they are thinking big, and judicious about getting there.  They recently acquired 38% of the UK market (by acquisition of the market leader Smoothwall)
3. Tightly held - Top 20 hold 63% of shares.
4. They are positioning themselves for a global market leader position.  Already there in the UK, on their way in the US.  TAM is something like, very broadly, 50-100m accounts at $2-$9/month; service margins (customer revenue nett of data & hosting costs, hardware costs and channel commissions) are now at 70%.  So, let's say they get to 35% of global market, they will be looking at a service margin of 70% x 0.35 * 50m x $5/month = $1b service margin pa.  Sure there will be other costs before that becomes profit, but the scale of the opportunity is enormous. The company currently has a market cap of $425m.

To get an intro, here's a great webinar from August, when they acquired Smoothwall:








						Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Family Zone (ASX: FZO) Investor Webinar. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.
					

Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Family Zone (ASX: FZO) Investor Webinar. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.




					us02web.zoom.us
				





Disclosure:  I'm a holder, and recently acquired more in the high 50's.


----------



## Chief Wigam (10 April 2022)

Worth mentioning too that Euroz-Hartley have a valuation around $1 and released buy alerts when the share price was 60c and 40c this year.


----------

